# Nvidia Spielegutschein



## RonGames (29. Dezember 2014)

Momentan gibt es ja diese "Pick your Path" Aktion wo du eben halt ein Key bekommst.
Nun die Frage: Was ist wenn mein Freund sein Notebook (GTX 980M)  zurückgeben will ?
LG


----------



## Sharidan (1. Januar 2015)

Frag doch einfach bei Nvidia nach


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Januar 2015)

RonGames schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es ja diese "Pick your Path" Aktion wo du eben halt ein Key bekommst.
> Nun die Frage: Was ist wenn mein Freund sein Notebook (GTX 980M)  zurückgeben will ?
> LG


Was soll dann sein?


----------

